# Poison Ivy



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

Is it just me or is there like a ton of poison ivy out there this year? There is a ton of it around my yard! It sucks because aside from dumping like 50+ gallons of weed killer I cant get rid of it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I've gotten it three times in the past month. Girlfriend had it REAL bad too. It's everywhere!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tangeldmess (Mar 26, 2005)

chop the vine off just under ground level.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes....i got into bad. Early spring just at leaf out. Didnt know what it was until it was too late......

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Pour vinegar on it. Vinegar works great at killing poison ivy and poison sumac.


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

I've got it too. Weed-whipped a big ol patch of it at work..little spots all over, like chicken pox. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishinfoo (Apr 27, 2013)

It is miserable. I have it all over my legs, happens every year. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Mvillecowboy said:


> Is it just me or is there like a ton of poison ivy out there this year? There is a ton of it around my yard! It sucks because aside from dumping like 50+ gallons of weed killer I cant get rid of it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You need to spray it in late summer or early fall before its leaves turn color. Fall is the time of the year when the plant is storing up nutrients in it roots for the winter. The herbicide will be absorbed and sent down into the ivy's root system and it will die.

I had a lot of it growing around my place when I first bought it and I sprayed it with Ortho poison ivy killer. About 90% of it was gone in the spring. I sprayed it again the following fall and that took care of the rest.

Occasionally I'll have small seedlings that sprout from birds spreading the seeds. I just pull them out with pliers and put it in a plastic shopping and throw it in the trash. Afterward I soak the pliers in gasoline to get rid of the toxic PI oil.


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

I will have to try that

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

Scrub real good with Dawn dish soap. It was the only thing that helped my son with a bad case.


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

Luckily I am not allergic to the stuff but I know that can change over time so I don't want to risk it, plus I dont want my daughter or wife to get it either. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MRocks (Aug 31, 2007)

When I bought my place it was scattered around the yard and all over in the empty lot behind me, growing up the old orchard that never got cut down. In the orchard, I cut all the vines on the trees and took out 6 inch sections so it couldn't regenerate, then sprayed the stumps with PI killer. Then I sprayed all the plants on the ground. I think I was using the Bayer stuff. Took about 3 years to clear it out.

In the yard, I put bread bags on one hand and used the other hand to dig it up with a trowel, chasing the roots as far as I could. When you have a handful of it in the bag, turn the bag inside out, tie it shut and throw it away. No need to wash your implements since you're not touching it with the trowel, and the bread bag protects your hand (make sure there are no holes).

If you do touch it, like stated above, wash with dish soap ASAP since it will cut the oil. Then wipe the area with rubbing alcohol.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't even want to think about that stuff!! It seems every year I get it at least once and it sucks :sad:


----------



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

i used to work for a tree service doing line clearance was getting it all the time real bad went to doctor so many times he finally told me to take a rag and pour gas on it then take rag and wipe my arms off couple times a day while at work ivy puts oil on your skin longer that oil is on your skin the worst you will break out i think we should use it as weapon in afganistan see how they like that


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

I've been seriously allergic to it since I was a kid. As in, 6"x6" welts, freezing cold baking soda baths, etc. when it gets out of control, nothing helps better than a cortisone shot. 

Before that, though is a product called Tech-Nu. Forget dish washing soap, gas, bleach, or vinegar. This stuff is it. It has been chemically designed to break down the specific oils on Poison Ivy. If you have any inclination that you've been in the stuff, pick some up and wash off with it. If you do it inside of 6 or so hours, you WILL NOT get the rash period. Throw away the home remedies. I used to have it as bad as anyone I ever heard of, especially as a kid. Many sleepless nights. Use the Tech-Nu and you'll never get poison ivy again. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## msuhunter (Dec 4, 2007)

Any good broadleaf weed herbicide will control ivy, apply anytime the plant is actively growing. Round Up will work as well but it will kill any plants you spray so be careful. Poison Ivy can be both a vine or a ground cover. The earlier in the season you spray the better control you will get as the older the plants get the harder they are to control. For the best results when spraying use a non ionic surfactant along with your herbicide as ivy has glossy leaves that can sometimes make absorbing the herbicide difficult. Spray early in the morning to allow it to dry during day. Keep animals and children away from treated area, don't irrigate area for at least 12 hours, 24 is better. A gallon of broadleaf herbicide will generally cover 2 acres. Buy a quality product and read the label before applying! Did I mention read the label first before applying. Good luck.


----------

